# Why can't people understand?



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Why cant people understand that farm animals to some people are the same as a dog? That because we are farmers we are not dumb and under educated? Why cant people treat farm animals the same as they would treat a dog or even a family member? Why cant neighbors be understanding and love the things we do instead of treat us badly and other things?

Sometimes I just dont under stand people in this world. We should just go on with our lives and not judge people and treat everyone and everything like they were family or thier own.

Sorry just had to vent.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some people are just plain cruel.... and we just have to ignore them.......if they ever had the chance to have a goat...they would understand how much we love them.....hey.... they are the ones missing out.....not you.....Goats are like pets....they give love back... and are so sweet..... :wink: :hug: I can't blame you for being upset with those people... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh trust me - I know exactly how you feel - and with summer coming it becomes worse, as all the "snow birds" come back and live below me and they hate my farm!

Hang in there :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> ...they would understand how much we love them.....hey.... they are the ones missing out.....not you.....Goats are like pets....they give love back... and are so sweet


ditto. well said, pam.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Rebecca, I think that GOD gave some of us the very special gift of being able to relate to and love our animals. I just pity those that don't have that gift. I feel very special because I have that ability and pray for those that don't. ray: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, I have found since getting my goats that"we goat people" are stero-typed.....I was born and raised a big city girl, we moved 5yrs ago to our farm and I love it! I love my goats and chickens and I Just really don't care what people think of me.......I have not been to a mall or put on a dress since leaving the city andnever been happier, I love my boots, jeans and nasty jacket with muddy hoof prints on it. I even have quit talking to some of my city friends because I got tired of the goat jokes....I could spend the rest of my life with my animals only and be as happy as can be...my hubby always says animals are better than people. No one but us " goat people" know the love of a goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ditto. well said, pam.


thanks Katrina.... :hug:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

I feel lucky to have access to my daughter's goats at the school farm, since we aren't zoned for animals other than traditional pets. (I'm over the limit with cats, but we won't tell anyone, right? :wink: ) When and if we get land, I'll have goats and chickens and who knows what else? Having them around would make life more full.

Getting to know goats has been an amazing experience. One night last March was the first kidding I'd ever seen. Unfortunately, those little ones were born far too early. I had the honor of holding one of the tiny kids in my arms as he tried to breathe his first breath. That changed me as a person. 

I'm sorry for those folks who don't get it. They're missing out on some very special aspects of life.

Anna


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sadly, some people just dont care the way others do. Animals dont have a choice of who they end up with, and some of them end up with the not so good life. i dont get how these peoples minds work. If youre not going to care then why care to own the animal?
Still others think they are doing the right thing, and then things get out of control and the animals are the ones suffering. People get too many animals and its not healthy for the animals and then people. 
beth


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't understand most people. I have talked to people who spend hundreds of dollars on an ugly dress for one night at a friend's wedding but can't understand why I would spend the same amount on a goat/dog/etc, which will last longer and give me more pleasure.

I also get the , but you have to take care of them everyday, and how can you take a vacation? Well yes, I *get* to take care of them everyday and if I am happy at home, why do I have to take a vacation?

I honestly won't expect everyone to love a goat or chicken in their yard, but there should be some respected for what others love. I don't know why someone would want to rip up the land to make a motor cross track, but my neighbor down the road did and if it makes them happy, so be it.

On the up side, my sister now loves goats. She has to say "hi" to them as soon as she get here. She barely stops in the house first lol. Then she has to go and hold the babies before she leaves.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

To be honest. I almost walked off my job yesturday and this farm. But all I had to do was look at the babies I have been raisen. Me and my hubby talked about it. My husband is nto a goat lover but he understands about how I feel about all these animals.

I have seen to may people abuse and neglect animals. WE have a bunch of babies that have come from homes that where not the best for them. I love every one of these guys and my friends that are not what you call "Goat people" Just do nto understand my love for the animals. 

I always tell people that goats are smarter then a dog in m appion. All my babies can walk on a leash and do trick. Most of them are house broken. (Tasha is stilll have a we bit of trouble on that). 

With the petting zoo I see a lot of people that really do not have access to animals like we do. SOmetimes give them a small education helps. Most do not know what a goat or a farm animal are really like. Most still think that goats eat tin cans or anything that they can get there little teeth on. 

I get a good laugh about the ones that wonder how I can spend money on another goat. WHen sposely I need new boots cause mine is covered in muck. Or how could I wear the jeans that are staned with mud and "other things" (Remind me not to wear my barn jacket to a resturant next time) Or how I can enjoy baby goats jumping up on my back and leaven foot prints in the shape of bruses.

I am I crazy or what. NOPE I amm just a different breed of person!

BTW all my goats go to Pow Wows with me. I sometimes even have one of them in my lap when I drum. They love the attection!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I live 8 miles from the nearest paved road, my lovely neighbor across the street use to be a city girl, when we moved in and brought a rooster oh boy she complained to the town about the noise and how our manure pile (horses at that time) were going to contaminate her well water. we went to the town meeting, said its agriculture zoned we have the right to have that rooster, they agreed, when they asked about the manure pile, we told them her well is up hill from us and across the street behind 75 feet of forest how is it gonna do damage? again they agreed with us 
 
so us being the nice neighbors that we are are :wink: we went out and got 10 bantum roosters they stayed about 3 weeks before we got sick of them,
now just to aggrivate I hook my nubian/cross doe out front and let her eat till shes full then course she does let you know shes done and ready to go back to her room :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

nhsmallfarmer said:


> I live 8 miles from the nearest paved road, my lovely neighbor across the street use to be a city girl, when we moved in and brought a rooster oh boy she complained to the town about the noise and how our manure pile (horses at that time) were going to contaminate her well water. we went to the town meeting, said its agriculture zoned we have the right to have that rooster, they agreed, when they asked about the manure pile, we told them her well is up hill from us and across the street behind 75 feet of forest how is it gonna do damage? again they agreed with us
> 
> so us being the nice neighbors that we are are :wink: we went out and got 10 bantum roosters they stayed about 3 weeks before we got sick of them,
> now just to aggrivate I hook my nubian/cross doe out front and let her eat till shes full then course she does let you know shes done and ready to go back to her room :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


Wow - we are ALOT alike. I do crazy things just to irritate my neighbors down the hill when they start raising havok with me. They even had the nerve to go to the association president and say we were running an "illegal farm" up here - how the heck can you have an illegal farm :shrug: :ROFL: :shrug: :ROFL: The association president laughed at them!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

People like that are why I have a No Farms No Food bumper sticker. :roll:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Most people believe that farmers think that their animals are "nothing but a number" which is true to most big corperation farmers. Small farmers are usually different. We try to treat all our animals humanely, and with respect. We even love our animals. And sure, we may not think much of one goat, while we attach ourselves to another. It is hard to be a farmer, esspecially if there is a high turn-over, like in a meat-raising farm. You have to be a little more hard nosed about it, and try to keep yourself from becoming attached.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

We have problems with those that move from the city, then get upset because of slow moving combines, horsey and cow smells, and various other country sites and sounds. 

Although I do get a big kick out of seeing them stop on the side of the road to take pictures of cows. . . . City folk :shrug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Rebelshope......I was one of those city people that came to the country 5yrs.ago and Yes, when we first moved here I made my husband stop on the side of the road going into our little town so I could take a pic of a calf and momma :greengrin: ! When we first moved here I felt like I was in a different world....I was actually scared to be by myself on the farm  for about the first month....I was use to having neighbors on both sides......now I don't like going back to the city and having people sooooo close.....we just had some city friends out today, they just fell in love with it out here, I told my husband that we now take our country life for granted, it's just HOME!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I grew up just north of Chicago in a suburb. :wink: 

I am talking about the city folks that move out of the city, then dislike the normally things found in the country.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I know what you mean......I love every part of county life, call me crazy but I take joy in moving over for farm equipment! I just love it when the farmers are out in the fields working.....I get excited when the farmer that plants our fields is out here working. I don't even mind the dust on my furniture from it coming through the open windows.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love country life to...  ...it is so relaxing ...and you do get use to the livestock aroma's.....LOL.... :wink: 
I know rebelshope...how you feel about the impatient drivers ...when trying to go around tractors and such...I feel that they are in our space ....and we have every right to be slow and just putt around....and when trying to ride a horse .....to relax.....it isn't very nice ....when you have a spooky horse and people go ..way to fast around you on a country road ...some even honk...that's irritating........they should respect you ...and drive around you slowly... 
horses were the way of transportation ....way before the auto......but some don't respect that......it is so sad.....I get exactly where your coming from rebelshope   :hug:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

My whole life has been spent trying to deal with people that just don't get it. My family used to make horrible fun of me because of my connection I have with animals.I came to the point where I just decided to not try to share my cool life, and experiences with them, or others that just don't get it..at one point, I got a note book, and just wrote my stories and connections down, I had to get it out and I felt noone wanted to hear me!! Well, some years later, with all my loving critters surrounding me, my family calls me often for advise, and I smile and freely give it, and listen to their animal stories..and know that it has worked itself out..but I still don't share alot of my stories, unless my nieces and nephew begs me to as I work at a really cool vet on to edge of the planet and we get some cool stuff in sometimes!!
As for the neighbors that drink fine wine and turn up a nose to my goaties, I send them love and tip my glass of fresh goat's milk to them...


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

LOVE IT!!!!!!

As for the neighbors that drink fine wine and turn up a nose to my goaties, I send them love and tip my glass of fresh goat's milk to them...


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

cdtrum said:


> Unfortunately, I have found since getting my goats that"we goat people" are stero-typed.....I was born and raised a big city girl, we moved 5yrs ago to our farm and I love it! I love my goats and chickens and I Just really don't care what people think of me.......I have not been to a mall or put on a dress since leaving the city andnever been happier, I love my boots, jeans and nasty jacket with muddy hoof prints on it. I even have quit talking to some of my city friends because I got tired of the goat jokes....I could spend the rest of my life with my animals only and be as happy as can be...my hubby always says animals are better than people. No one but us " goat people" know the love of a goat!


I can't believe it you are living my life! I moved from LA (born and raised) to my 20acre ranch about 5 years ago. I have goats and chickens. I haven't been to a mall but I have worn a dress once or twice. I also have the boots, jeans and nasty jacketS. My friends in the city don't understand that I can't just hire a local kid when I need help with my stalls. We would have to pay enough to make it worth someones while to drive out. My friends call me the goat lady and my husband the cheese guy (goat cheese) My husband and I don't have kids (I do have 4 kids the kind with hooves) these animals are our kids. Friends laugh when I bring out the newest pictures of my kids from my wallet. I also show a picture of my beautiful rooster named Spot. My husband and I can't imagine any other life. Most people don't understand my connection with my wether. He follows me around like a very large puppy dog. Friends that don't have ranch animals (horses, goats...) don't understand. 
Hang in there we understand.
:grouphug: 
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hang in there we understand.


 we sure do.. :wink: :grouphug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I hate it too. I used to get bullied, constantly for having goats. City people are just loosers.They don't get anything. So stupid and naive! They take veerything for granted. And what's really stupid is farmers give them their food. Farmers lik emy famly and most of yours and they pay us back by being cruel.
I may live in the city, but I would rather die than be like them. If I had my choice I would be in the country. When I am an adult, I will NEVER EVER live in the city.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I hate it too. I used to get bullied, constantly for having goats. City people are just loosers.They don't get anything. So stupid and naive! They take veerything for granted. And what's really stupid is farmers give them their food. Farmers lik emy famly and most of yours and they pay us back by being cruel.
I may live in the city, but I would rather die than be like them. If I had my choice I would be in the country. When I am an adult, I will NEVER EVER live in the city.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

RowdyKidz said:


> I hate it too. I used to get bullied, constantly for having goats. City people are just loosers.They don't get anything. So stupid and naive! They take veerything for granted. And what's really stupid is farmers give them their food. Farmers lik emy famly and most of yours and they pay us back by being cruel.
> I may live in the city, but I would rather die than be like them. If I had my choice I would be in the country. When I am an adult, I will NEVER EVER live in the city.


I am sorry you got bullied. :hug: Some people, no matter where they live, are just not nice.

I do think we need to be careful not stereotype those that live in the city, just like we don't want people to stereotype us. I can see why so many people love to live in the city. They have some great things in the city that I don't have out in the country. It is just a different way of life.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

rebelshope said:


> RowdyKidz said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it too. I used to get bullied, constantly for having goats. City people are just loosers.They don't get anything. So stupid and naive! They take veerything for granted. And what's really stupid is farmers give them their food. Farmers lik emy famly and most of yours and they pay us back by being cruel.
> ...


Trust me, I know stereo-typing. I don't have anything against city-people that do nothing to me but I could never be happy in the city.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

That is good. I guess I just misread you post. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

It's OK. :hug: My post can be thought of as mis-leading.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

nhsmallfarmer said:


> so us being the nice neighbors that we are are :wink: we went out and got 10 bantum roosters they stayed about 3 weeks before we got sick of them,
> now just to aggrivate I hook my nubian/cross doe out front and let her eat till shes full then course she does let you know shes done and ready to go back to her room :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


hehehhee My neighbors and I shared a fence row...they were horrible neighbors. Their trailer was approx 20 feet south of the fence row. So I took my nasty stinky yucky gross buck and housed him right on the fence row. Every time they opened the northern windows, they were presented with the nice yummy fragrance. LMAO I'm mean. They moved soon after. We owned all that property so mom was going to evict them anyways.

:ROFL:


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Since December I have been living at my ranch. This is the first time in 22 years that I've been able to live in the country. My grandparents and great-grandparents all were farmers for at least part of their lives here in Texas.

What I've realized recently is that I've been able to get in touch with my "*inner ********" and I love it! And I think that's the point -- some city folks may be red necks or country folks deep down but haven't been able to realize their dreams. And there's folks living in the country who can't wait to go enjoy all the thrills of city life.

But wherever anyone lives, or whatever their circumstances, being critical and hostile to someone else's way of life is sad. I have to remind myself of that constantly when I start complaining about "them," whoever the "them" of the day is.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad to be where I am! Don't have any issues with anyone....even when the neighboring farmer decided to build his new wife a brand new house directly across from me.... they are quiet and they know that my goats were here first. I have noticed though that the Mrs. keeps the front windows closed as they are downwind of my buck pen. :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

BeeLady said:


> But wherever anyone lives, or whatever their circumstances, being critical and hostile to someone else's way of life is sad. I have to remind myself of that constantly when I start complaining about "them," whoever the "them" of the day is.


Very well put!

I agree that I have been a country girl since I was born. I grew up loving horses, but I wanted and chickens and a goat for a long time.

Recently I got to learn a little more about my great-great-great grandfather, turns out it was known for having a gift with horses.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Talking about city people made me remember, a couple weeks ago my cousin was out to look at the goats(she lives in a suburb in NC) and every time she'd pick a kid up she'd ask me "Is this a boy?" and if I said yes she'd go "Ewwww!!!! its balls are touching my arm!!" and set it down, I thought that was hilarious :ROFL: :ROFL: 

I've been a farm girl since I was born(I still don't know how to drive a tractor though) and my dad is the 3rd or 4th generation on this farm. We farm a lot of acres so we deal with a lot of city neighbors. You learn to tolerate people, but there are to many people who try to make out here into the city and it just bugs the heck out of me.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL


----------

